# Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Hi Community . Vorab: Das ist kein Troll Thread sondern ne ernste Frage 

Ist mein Netzteil schlecht ? War beim Kollegen und der meinte ich soll mir lieber eins von cougar kaufen da die viel besser sind als meins . Da bin ich ins grübeln gekommen  ist das Netzteil echt so schlecht ?
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 W

Hab's mir damals einfach für 140€ gekauft ohne ein Test durchzulesen , soll ich mir das verkaufen und mir lieber ein Cougar A750 W kaufen ?

Danke


----------



## MaxRink (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt - Highend Modular Netzteil im Test 

Nein, nicht verkaufen!
Test: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt - ComputerBase
Review be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W - ComputerBase Forum
Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das ist eins der besten Netzteile die du mit der Leistung kriegst! Also ich würde es auf jeden Fall nehmen :p - Im Ernst, behalt's.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Dein Kollege kennt sich nicht mit Netzteilen aus. Das P10 gehört zu den besten Netzteilen auf dem Markt. Das Cougar mit 750W sit vollkommen überdimensioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das behalte mal schön, das Cougar A wird daran nicht heranreichen. Wenn hätte man eher ein SX oder besser GX erwähnen können, welche aber nicht als direkter vergleich passen würden


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Ich behalt's danke euch 

Mir hat er gesagt dass es ein Chinaböller wär


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Was für ein Mist


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Hi Community . Vorab: Das ist kein Troll Thread sondern ne ernste Frage
> 
> Ist mein Netzteil schlecht ? War beim Kollegen und der meinte ich soll mir lieber eins von cougar kaufen da die viel besser sind als meins . Da bin ich ins grübeln gekommen  ist das Netzteil echt so schlecht ?
> Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 W
> ...



Das ist echt kein Troll Thread?
sieht aber so aus. 

Oder dein Freund verarscht dich weil du halt keinen Plan hast.
Sollte er dich nicht verarschen kannst du ihm eine runter hauen denn er hat keine Ahnung von Netzteilen.

Cougar ist nur noch durchschnitt bzw. die neuen Modelle sind eher schlecht als gut.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Ehrlich kein troll thread. Habe 0 Ahnung von Netzteilen , bin damals einfach zum computerladen gefahren und hab mir eins rausgesucht was teuer ist 

Also ist das Netzteil gut ? Er hatte mir das Cougar oder das Thermaltake 630 Berlin vorgeschlagen .


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Das Berlin ist kompletter Elektroschrott und das Cougar ist auch nicht so das wahre. Das P10 ist WELTEN besser.


----------



## Multithread (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Dein Freund hat definitiv keine Ahnung von Netzteilen.

Auch die Thermaltake Berlin sind bestenfalls Mittelmass, die fliegen einem bei Vollast immerhin nicht unbedingt gleich um die Ohren.

Frag Ihn sonst mal woher er dieses Wissen nimmt.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Ehrlich kein troll thread. Habe 0 Ahnung von Netzteilen , bin damals einfach zum computerladen gefahren und hab mir eins rausgesucht was teuer ist
> 
> Also ist das Netzteil gut ? Er hatte mir das Cougar oder das Thermaltake 630 Berlin vorgeschlagen .


 
Du solltest deinen Freund echt mal in den Arsch treten. 
Das Thermaltake ist echte Grütze.
Schau doch mal hin.
Dein Netzteil hat 130€ gekostet.
Das Thermaltake kostet 50€.

Man muss kein Prophet sein um erkennen zu können welches Netzteil besser ist denn besonders bei Netzteilen gilt dass Qualität Geld kostet.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Hab mal angerufen und gefragt , er gibt euch recht., er hat die Dark Power serie mit der E9 400-500 W Serie vertauscht. Die sollen wie China Böller sein . Hat er recht ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Das ist genauso Mist 

Die e9 sind immer noch Welten besser als die von ihm genannten  Und für sGPU sind die von ihm genannte Netzteile komplett überdimensioniert.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Dein Freund ist echt bekloppt. 
Wie kommt er denn jetzt darauf dass die E9 Serie Müll ist?


----------



## Skyzow (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Hab mal angerufen und gefragt , er gibt euch recht., er hat die Dark Power serie mit der E9 400-500 W Serie vertauscht. Die sollen wie China Böller sein . Hat er recht ?


 
Nein, die sind auch super. Wie kommt der denn zu dieser Meinung?


----------



## xActionx (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Irgendeine Serie von BeQuiet! (mal ausgenommen die Power Zone-Dinger) als Chinaböller oder Elektroschrott zu bezeichnen und dann ein Thermaltake zu empfehlen zeugt eigentlich davon, dass dein Kollege nicht sehr viel Ahnung von der Materie zu haben scheint. Das sind mit die besten Netzteile die es zur Zeit zu kaufen gibt...

MFG


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Er meint die sind :
-Sch** laut 
- zu überteuert 
-p/l mies ( Thermaltake bietet für 50€ mehr Watt )
- keine schutzschaltugen 
- kein Wertiger Lüfter 
-gehen sofort kaputt 
-miese bzw veraltete  Technik 
Entweder er hat recht oder er arbeitet geheim für Thermaltake


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Totaler Mist


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. März 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Er meint die sind :
> -Sch** laut
> - zu überteuert
> -p/l mies ( Thermaltake bietet für 50€ mehr Watt )
> ...



Wohl eher letzteres


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Er meint die sind :
> -Sch** laut






Biophobie schrieb:


> - zu überteuert


Die sind halt etwas teurer, ja. Warum wohl?



Biophobie schrieb:


> -p/l mies ( Thermaltake bietet für 50€ mehr Watt )


Nach dieser Denke müsste sowas hier das beste Netzteil der Welt sein, ne?
Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Biophobie schrieb:


> - keine schutzschaltugen


Leises Netzteil DARK POWER PRO 10 | 550W CM be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC



Biophobie schrieb:


> - kein Wertiger Lüfter


Is klar. Heisst bei ihm "wertig" etwa "so wie im Triathlor"?



Biophobie schrieb:


> -gehen sofort kaputt


Dann sollte er vielleicht aufhören, Kaffee ins Netzteil zu kippen, dann halten sie auch länger.



Biophobie schrieb:


> -miese bzw veraltete  Technik


Exakt. 



Biophobie schrieb:


> Entweder er hat recht oder er arbeitet geheim für Thermaltake


Er hat einfach keine Ahnung.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Er meint die sind :
> -Sch** laut
> - zu überteuert
> -p/l mies ( Thermaltake bietet für 50€ mehr Watt )
> ...


 
1. BeQuiet baut sehr leise Netzteile. Der Name ist tatsächlich Programm.
2. Ein Gold zertifiziertes Netzteil mit 4 Rails und 450 Watt für 60-70€ in dem brauchbare Caps verbaut sind, dazu ein hochwertiger Lüfter und 5 Jahre Garantie ist meiner Meinung nach nicht überteuert.
3. Preis pro Watt kannst du bei Netzteilen nicht rechnen da die Qualität sehr stark von den Bauteilen abhängig ist die drin sind. Hochwertige Bauteile kosten mehr Geld und daher kostet das E9 mehr als das Thermalright.
4. BeQuiet hat alle wichtigen Schutzschalten integriert und die funktionieren sogar -- im Gegensatz zum Thermaltake das auch noch bei 900 Watt Leistungsaufnahme noch läuft.
5. Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
6. Auch das ist quatsch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wo arbeitet dein Kumpel? In den Schwefelminen in Absurdistan? Ui ui ui das ist ja gefährliches Halbwissen


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das ist ja noch nicht mal Halbwissen. 
Das ist Nichtswissen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo arbeitet dein Kumpel? In den Schwefelminen in Absurdistan? Ui ui ui das ist ja gefährliches Halbwissen



Die Schwefelminen sind inzwischen ausgeschöpft, da arbeitet man in Säureminen


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wenn es hier tatsächlich kein Troll ist dann ist jemand anscheinend ganz böse von bunten Werbeblättchen geblendet worden und baut sich um diese herum eine Phantasiewelt auf. 

Die Kollegen hier haben natürlich uneingeschränkt Recht, sowohl das P10 als auch das E9 gehören (in ihrer jeweiligen Preisklasse) zu den besten Netzteilen die man kaufen kann und sind den Thermaltake Berlin Dingern Welten überlegen.

Tests die das belegen gibts auf Wunsch ja genug.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Naja das e9 hat auch viel Raum für Verbesserungen (dcdc, Kondensatoren usw), aber das Gesamtpaket mit Multirail, Lüfter, Schutzschaltungen usw. gibt es im Moment so (leider) nur bei BQ.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Ok danke euch  habe mir auch reviews zu Be Quiet Netzteilen durchgelesen und da haben die auch sehr gut abgeschnitten , ich glaub der Kollege lebt in der Steinzeit 

Warum werden hier die power zone Dinger eigentlich kritisiert ? 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...teile/28034-bequietpowerzone650w.html?start=5

Scheinen doch gut zu sein


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo arbeitet dein Kumpel? In den Schwefelminen in Absurdistan? Ui ui ui das ist ja gefährliches Halbwissen



 ich krieg mich nimmer ein


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Ich behalt's danke euch
> 
> Mir hat er gesagt dass es ein Chinaböller wär


 
Waren die be "Quit" auch mal. 
Muss irgendwann mal zwischen 2000 und 2005 gewesen sein. 
In der Zeit sind mir (bzw. Freunden denen ich be quiet empfolen hatte) auch locker 5+ Dinger hochgegangen.
Gute Testnoten hatten die damals auch nur gehen die ja nicht innerhalb von 3 Stunden (Testzeit?) hoch.
Bin seitdem auf SeaSonic umgestiegen und habe Ruhe.

Zu Cougar kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Die PowerZones von BQ sind die einzige Serie die man nicht wirklich empfehlen kann. Das sind zwar auch noch keine "Böller" aber den anderen Reihen doch unterlegen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das PowerZone für den amerikanischen Markt ausgelegt worden.

Das ist eben die BQ-Reihe die mit billigeren Bauteilen + Single Rail größere Wattzahlen aufs Etikett schreibt...


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wobei das L8 auch sinnlos ist.
Das System Power 7 450W ist besser als die niedrigeren L8 und ab 60€ kann man gleich das E9 450W nehmen. 


Das Power Zone ist ein Single Fail mit (für BQ) sehr schlechtem (=lautem) Lüfter. Das reicht schon, um es nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## ich111 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

And den Seasonic Fan: Die Be Quiet hatten da auch schlechte Caps, was bei den E9 nicht so ist
Und Seasonic ist immer Singlerail


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Ok danke euch  habe mir auch reviews zu Be Quiet Netzteilen durchgelesen und da haben die auch sehr gut abgeschnitten , ich glaub der Kollege lebt in der Steinzeit
> 
> Warum werden hier die power zone Dinger eigentlich kritisiert ?
> be quiet! Power Zone 650W im Test
> ...


 
Bei Hardwareluxx arbeiten auch nur Leute die keinen Plan haben. 
Das Power Zone bietet nur Bronze, ist Single Rail und unter Last Scheiß laut. Also das Gegenteil von "BeQuiet".


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

@Thres woher kennst du dich eigentlich mit NT so gut aus? 

Ach ganz vergessen, das Power Zone bietet nur Bronze.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> And den Seasonic Fan: Die Be Quiet hatten da auch schlechte Caps, was bei den E9 nicht so ist
> Und Seasonic ist immer Singlerail



Damals wurden die von Topower gefertigt und die waren echt mist. 
Aber das ist wie gesagt schon ewig her und danach guckt man nicht.
Ist völlig Wumpe was mal war. Wichtig ist was heute ist.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> @Thres woher kennst du dich eigentlich mit NT so gut aus?



Ich lese Fachmagazine wie Computer Bild.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Stimmt, die CBild ist mit grossem Abstand das beste Hardwaremagazin.


----------



## Gast20180210 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich lese Fachmagazine wie Computer Bild.



Das lesen wir im PCGHX Forum aber nicht gerne!


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

ThePcSwagTogether schrieb:


> Das lesen wir im PCGHX Forum aber nicht gerne!



Tipp: In den Worten Threshs war Ironie vorhanden


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



ThePcSwagTogether schrieb:


> Das lesen wir im PCGHX Forum aber nicht gerne!



Tjoa, dann sollten wir den Herren wohl eine Runde Mitleid spendieren, wa? 

*pfft* AAAAAHHHH... So, das war's.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Tolle Idee


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Mein Untermieter meinte auch er müsse sich ein Thermaltake Berlin kaufen obwohl ich ihm eine S7 (wegen Preis) empfohlen habe  Jetzt kauft er nochmal neu, da es jetzt zu laut ist. Ich finde die Thermaltakes aber niedlich, da selbst der Karton nur halb so groß ist, wie von einem P10


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Joa..uhm... HAHA!

Dazu sage ich nur http://geizhals.at/de/enermax-triathlor-450w-atx-2-4-eta450awt-a823684.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Danke, für Silvester bevorzuge ich Kubaner


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Joa..uhm... HAHA!
> 
> Dazu sage ich nur Enermax Triathlor 450W ATX 2.4 (ETA450AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Also der rote I/O-Schalter sieht schon echt gut aus  Bin mal gespannt was er sich diesmal für ein NT kauft


----------



## Gast20180210 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Tipp: In den Worten Threshs war Ironie vorhanden


 
Irgendwann werde ich das auch noch erkennen


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Radeon R9 290X: AMDs Oberklasse-Grafikchip im Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE

Apropo Computerbild,die R9 290x ist hier 20% langsamer als die GTX 780  Selten so krass gelacht


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Jetzt hab ich den Link angeklickt und mein Internet ist abgestürzt... Ist das ein Zeichen?


----------



## poiu (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

übrigens thermaltake hat das Berlin zurückgezogen, die von HEC gefertigten sind EOL die aktuellen sind von Sirtec, keine Ahnung ob das eine Besserung ist  kenne nur die alten. Laut wie eine Turbine.

Der kollege erzählt da aber misst E9 keine Schutzschaltungen  dann hab ich mir denn IC wohl eingebildet.

Cougar hatte mal sehr gute NTs, die COUGAR GX V2 sind nur etwas schlechter als die BQ P10, die V3 von Cougar sind nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Radeon R9 290X: AMDs Oberklasse-Grafikchip im Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
> 
> Apropo Computerbild,die R9 290x ist hier 20% langsamer als die GTX 780  Selten so krass gelacht


Danke für den Link endlich mal wieder was lustiges gelesen.
Und denk dran deinen Kumpel aufzuklären was Netzteile angeht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Radeon R9 290X: AMDs Oberklasse-Grafikchip im Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
> 
> Apropo Computerbild,die R9 290x ist hier 20% langsamer als die GTX 780  Selten so krass gelacht


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxRink (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Radeon R9 290X: AMDs Oberklasse-Grafikchip im Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
> 
> Apropo Computerbild,die R9 290x ist hier 20% langsamer als die GTX 780  Selten so krass gelacht


 
Kann man den Author eigendlich einweisen lassen? Das müsste eigendlich genügen, um eine Geisteskrankheit zweifelsfrei belegen zu können


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


Hahhahaha das Bild machts nochmal deutlich ,schon wieder extrem gelacht  

Jetzt brauch ich nochmal eure Hilfe,ein Kollege will sich ne GTX 780 kaufen,würde dieses Netzteil es packen? Er hat nen i5 4670 non K drin:
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das packt das S7


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Ja, würde reichen. Die 780 saugt vielleicht 200 Watt ohne OC und mit etwas OC vielleicht 250, also kein Problem. 

Ich würde statt der 780 aber eine r9 290 Tri-X OC oder PCS+ nehmen. ^.^


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wie sieht denn der Rest der Hardware aus?

Und wieso will einer bei einer 400€ Grafikkarte plötzlich am Netzteil sparen?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

vielleicht hat er es schon?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Ja ja. 400€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben wollen aber am Netzteil wird gespart.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja. 400€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben wollen aber am Netzteil wird gespart.


 
Geiz ist geil  Das hat auch schon der Blaue Planet der Metro-Gruppe im TV gesagt


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Insgeheim hoffe ich jedes Mal, dass es das Netzteil zerlegt und es die Hardware tötet.  


Imo sollte es schon mindestens ein e9 sein, wenn man so teure Hardware verbaut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Insgeheim hoffe ich jedes Mal, dass es das Netzteil zerlegt und es die Hardware tötet.
> 
> 
> Imo sollte es schon mindestens ein e9 sein, wenn man so teure Hardware verbaut.


 
Naja diese Personen haben meistens Glück und im Extremfall überlebt das NT eventuell sogar den Besitzer


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Insgeheim hoffe ich jedes Mal, dass es das Netzteil zerlegt und es die Hardware tötet.



Das hoffe ich auch irgendwie.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Jep er hat die Karte schon  Das S7 soll ja technisch zwischen L8 und E9 liegen,passt doch oder nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

das s7 450W ist besser als 80% der Netzteile auf dem Markt, aber warum will er für eine 400€-Karte ein Budget-Netzteil verbauen? Einfach weil's keine FPS gibt und man damit nicht bei seinen Kollegahs prollen kann?


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Weiß ich auch nicht genau,er dachte glaube ich halt dass es reicht und man mehr nicht braucht


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wenn er das NT schon gehabt hätte, würde ich es nicht ersetzen.

Als Neukauf würde ich was hochwertigeres nehmen.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Ich habe mir heute mein e9 480CM eingebaut.
Herrlich, wie leise der PC jetzt im Leerlauf ist.

Unter Last brüllt immer noch die Slot-Blower-660Ti dazwischen, aber im Leerlauf ist die Caviar Black (die sich im Leerlauf dreht) mit Abstand das Lauteste - und die bringe ich in meinem neuen Gehäuse auch noch zum Schweigen.
Mein altes NT war zwar technisch gut (ich habe nach wie vor nichts gegen Single Rail) aber einfach zu laut im Leerlauf...


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

welches hattest du denn ?


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Ein (kp, was mich damals bei den Wattzahlen geritten hat ) Antec HCG 620M.
Betonung auf M, das Modulare basiert auf einem recht aktuellen Seasonic-Gedöns, im Gegensatz zum nicht-Modularen, das, so weit ich weiß, auf veralteter Technik basiert.
Recht hochwertige Komponenten, super Ripple-Werte und Stabilisierung, relativ effizient - aber unnötig groß, und meins war nervig laut.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ein (kp, was mich damals bei den Wattzahlen geritten hat ) Antec HCG 620M.
> Betonung auf M, das Modulare basiert auf einem recht aktuellen Seasonic-Gedöns, im Gegensatz zum nicht-Modularen, das, so weit ich weiß, auf veralteter Technik basiert.


 
Hmm.  
Das Antec HCG 620M basiert auf der Seasonic S12 II Serie.
Das HCG 620 ohne M basiert auf der Seasonic S12 II Serie.

Welches hat also noch mal veraltete Technik drin und welches aktuelles Seasonic Gedöns?


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Öh, okay, da hab ich wohl mal was Falsches gelesen. Ich habe mal gehört, dass das ohne M auf einem anderen Seasonic-NT basieren soll als das mit.

Naja, wie auch immer. Jetzt ist das e9 drin und gut ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Er meint die sind :
> -Sch** laut
> - zu überteuert
> -p/l mies ( Thermaltake bietet für 50€ mehr Watt )
> ...


 
Wenn er vom Thermaltake spricht, hätte er Recht. Bei be quiet ists seit einiger Zeit einfach mal völliger Bullshit...

Sorry, aber sag ihm einfach, dass er 0 Plan hat und dass er dich (und andere) mit seinem Unwissen in Ruhe lassen soll...


----------



## ich111 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Ich hab da schöne Tabellen zum Railsplitting erstellt:

*Pure Power L8*
|12V1|12V2
400W-300W|FDD, HDD, PCIe, SATA, 24pin|                      CPU (P4 + P4)
600W-500W|FDD, HDD, PCIe1, SATA, 24pin|PCIe2, CPU (P4 + P4)

*Straight Power E9*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
Alle   außer 400W|SATA,   HDD, FDD, 24 pin|CPU (P8 connector, P4      connector)|PCI-E1|PCI-E2Beim 400W fehlt einfach die 4. Rail



*System Power    S7*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
300-500W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24 Pin|CPU,PCIe||
600-700W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24  Pin|CPU|PCIe1|PCIe2Wie  man sieht ist es sowohl beim S7 als auch beim L8 sehr leicht möglich  eine Rail zu überlasten ohne überhaupt in die Nähe der maximalen  12V/Gesammtleistung zu geraten (PC geht einfach aus), beim E9 450W ist  dies nahezu unmöglich. Bei einer 290 könnte es schon gut möglich sein, dass die OCP des S7/L8 greift


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wie? Also ist das S7 für die 780 ungeeignet?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Öh, okay, da hab ich wohl mal was Falsches gelesen. Ich habe mal gehört, dass das ohne M auf einem anderen Seasonic-NT basieren soll als das mit.
> 
> Naja, wie auch immer. Jetzt ist das e9 drin und gut ist



Ist beides die gleiche Basis. 
Schließlich gibt es das S12 II auch modular.
Da ist dann halt eine zusätzliche Platine für die Anschlüsse drin.



Biophobie schrieb:


> Wie? Also ist das S7 für die 780 ungeeignet?


 
Nein. Es hängt ab was sonst so im Rechner drin ist daher habe ich nach der übrigen Hardware gefragt.
trotzdem ist es eher unklug eine 400€ Grafikkarte in einen Rechner mit 50€ Netzteil zu bauen.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Hardware sieht bei ihm so aus:
i5 4670
Asrock H87 Fatalty
1 500 GB SSD
1 500GB HDD
16 GB Ram
1 Laufwerk

Mehr eigentlich auch nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wie schon gesagt es wird wahrscheinlich reichen. Wenn man aber der Regel folgt dass man rund 10% des Komplettpc-Preises für das Netzteil verwenden sollte wäre wohl eher (mindestens) ein E9 480CM die Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Hab ihn grad gefragt,er hätte nur Angst dass das System prompt ausgeht unter Last.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Laut CB zieht das gesamte System mit der 780 ~290 Watt,da ist deutloich Luft nach oben oder?

Er hat sogar überlegt ein L8 400 zu kaufen aber das hab ich ihn in paar Sekunden ausgeprügelt


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Laut CB zieht das gesamte System mit der 780 ~290 Watt,da ist deutloich Luft nach oben oder?


 
Von der reinen Gesamtleistung her: Ja.
Es kommt aber nicht nur drauf an wie viel Leistung insgesamt benötigt wird sondern auch über welche Leitungen diese Leistung gefordert wird - und bei deinem System wird der bei weitem größte Teil für die Grafikkarte verwendet werden müssen.
Das S7 wird also nicht deshalb ausgehen weil die 450W nicht reichen sondern weil die Grafikkarte zu viel Stromstärke über eine einzelne Schiene des Netzteils abrufen will und evtl die OCP dann greift. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, das S7 450 wird denke ich schon reichen, es ist nur eben immer ein fader Beigeschmack dabei wenn man ein Einsteigernetzteil kauft das gerade so reicht wenn man viele Hundert Euro in die restliche Hardware steckt.
400+€ für eine Grafikkarte raushauen und dann beim Netzteil 20€ sparen wollen ist eben schlichtweg völlig sinnlos... das ist in etwa wie einen Porsche zu kaufen und dann E10 zu tanken.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Wie sieht es hiermit aus ?
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weil hab mich bissel durchgelesen hier,hier werden manchmal sogar S7 450 W Netzteile für 290x + i7 empfohlen,aber naja das tut es jetzt nicht zur sache 
Würde denn das S7 500 besser mit dem System klarkommen? Weil die Dinger sind ja 80 Plus Silber,das müsste doch in der Lager sein die 780 zu packen oder nicht  Das E9  ist ne klasse für sich,das streite ich auch gar nicht ab


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das ist so ziemlich das einzige Netzteil von LCP (das ich kenne), das man durchaus benutzen kann.
Wird hier wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch ab und an mal empfohlen... korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre^^

Aber nur ums mal gesagt zu haben: Die Effizienz sagt nichts darüber aus wie viel leistung aus dem NT rauskommt.
Ein 500W Netzteil mit 80+ Bronze liefert genauso (theoretisch) die 500W wie ein 500W Netzteil mit 80+ Platin.
Nur zieht letzeres dafür 550W aus der Steckdose und ersteres 620W. 

Die Wattangaben sind immer AUSGANGSLEISTUNGEN.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Das LC-Power kannst du nehmen. Die LC-Power 9x45 sind recht brauchbar.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das einzige Netzteil von LCP (das ich kenne), das man durchaus benutzen kann.
> Wird hier wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch ab und an mal empfohlen... korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre^^
> 
> Aber nur ums mal gesagt zu haben: Die Effizienz sagt nichts darüber aus wie viel leistung aus dem NT rauskommt.
> ...


 
Also macht es nix aus wenn er statt dem S7 450 das S7 500 nimmt?

Bei CB hat das Ding gut abgeschnitten(S7),nur verwirrt uns dieser Abschnitt:
"Ebenso typisch für die verwendete Plattform ist die allgemeine Performance: Problemlose Restwelligkeitsergebnisse, gute Spannungsregulation bei symmetrischen Lasten, aber hohe Abweichungen bei extremen asymmetrischen Lastszenarien kommen nicht unerwartet. In der Praxis ist die Spannungsqualität nur bei extrem +12-Volt-lastigen Systemen problematisch, während in Rechnern mit DVD-Laufwerk, Festplatte und SSD ausgeglichene Lastzustände abgerufen werden."

Das heißt was genau ?

Sorry das ich son Bullshit schreibe aber hiernoch ein Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/317960-netzteil-zu-schwach.html

Thres sagt das S7 würde mit ner 780 ti reichen,stimmt das?
Ich lass dem Kollegen gleich nen eigenen Account machen,soll der sich damit auseinandersetzen,mein Gott nochmal


----------



## poiu (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Das LC ist besser als das S7, Stefan hat sich das teil hier angesehen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307080-lc-9550-review-500w-gold.html


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Habe den Thread nicht gelesen, nur den Anfang.

Aber nein Be Quiet Netzteile sind sicher keine Chinaböller, eine Frechheit sowas zu behaupten.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Soll er halt ein e9 nehmen und gut ist...
Ich verstehe das rumgemausere wegen den paar Euros echt nicht.
Wer sich ne 780 leisten kann, soll nicht lange wegen 20€ mehr beim NT nerven^^


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Aber nein Be Quiet Netzteile sind sicher keine Chinaböller, eine Frechheit sowas zu behaupten.





Hört doch endlich auf, mit Herstellern zu argumentieren...


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Also macht es nix aus wenn er statt dem S7 450 das S7 500 nimmt?
> 
> Bei CB hat das Ding gut abgeschnitten(S7),nur verwirrt uns dieser Abschnitt:
> "Ebenso typisch für die verwendete Plattform ist die allgemeine Performance: Problemlose Restwelligkeitsergebnisse, gute Spannungsregulation bei symmetrischen Lasten, aber hohe Abweichungen bei extremen asymmetrischen Lastszenarien kommen nicht unerwartet. In der Praxis ist die Spannungsqualität nur bei extrem +12-Volt-lastigen Systemen problematisch, während in Rechnern mit DVD-Laufwerk, Festplatte und SSD ausgeglichene Lastzustände abgerufen werden."
> ...



Das ist immer so bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen und zu mageren Schienen.
Belastest du eine Schiene stark -- z.B. mit einer GTX 780 ist die Schiene an der Grenze und der Rechner kann abschalten obwohl eigentlich erst 300 Watt abgerufen werden obwohl das Netzteil ja 450 Watt leisten kann.
Das ist die ungleiche Verteilung der Last. Sowas mag kein Netzteil.
Und weils gruppenreguliert ist kann es passieren dass bei hoher Last die Spannung nicht stabil bleibt. Dann schaltet das Netzteil auch ab.



Biophobie schrieb:


> Sorry das ich son Bullshit schreibe aber hiernoch ein Thread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/317960-netzteil-zu-schwach.html
> 
> Thres sagt das S7 würde mit ner 780 ti reichen,stimmt das?
> Ich lass dem Kollegen gleich nen eigenen Account machen,soll der sich damit auseinandersetzen,mein Gott nochmal


 
Das S7 kann auch für eine 780 Ti reichen. Es kommt immer darauf an was sonst so verbaut ist.
Dein Freund hat jetzt einen i5 drin. Der zieht nicht so viel Strom wie ein FX 8 Kerner oder ein großer Intel 6 Kerner. Daher sollte das reichen sofern nicht übertaktet wird.
Den i5 kannst du nicht übertakten. Die GTX 780 schon aber das sollte man sich verkneifen und dann wird das System auch laufen.

Aber wie schon geschrieben:
Wer sich eine 400€ Grafikkarte kauft sollte auch ein paar Euro mehr über haben für ein passendes Netzteil.

Wenn es also geht dann verkauf das S7 und kauf das E9 CM480. Da hast du 4 Schienen drin.
Das oben erwähnte LC 9550 ist auch i.O.


----------



## Biophobie (4. März 2014)

Weiß einer wie das so ist ?
http://geizhals.de/corsair-builder-series-cx500-80plus-bronze-500w-atx-2-3-cp-9020047-a839796.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Es geht dir nicht sofort in die Luft, ist aber Singlerail und für das Geld gibt es weit bessere Netzteile. Singlerail ist ein potentieller Systemkiller.

Im Vergleich zu nem e9 oder p10 elektroschrott.


----------



## MaxRink (4. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das so ist ?
> Corsair Builder Series CX500 80PLUS Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Müll ne zufriedenstellende Antwort?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das so ist ?
> http://geizhals.de/corsair-builder-series-cx500-80plus-bronze-500w-atx-2-3-cp-9020047-a839796.html


 
Dein Freund soll jetzt einfach die paar Dublonen aufbringen und ein E9 kaufen. Es gibt wenige Alternativen, die brauchbar sind.

Der Geiz regiert mal wieder


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Dito  3 netzteile hat er noch gefunden : http://geizhals.de/815601 http://geizhals.de/1010360 http://geizhals.de/543132  Taugen die was ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Was versuchst du hier gerad, Biophobie?! Versuchst uns zu ärgern? Oder ist dir einfach langweilig?!

Noch mal für dich zum MItmeißeln: *wirklich brauchbare Netzteile gibt es kaum am Markt!*
Jetzt jedes einzelne Netzteil aufzulisten und zu fragen, ob es was taugt, ist einfach bescheuert, da die Antwort in etwa 75% aller Fälle nicht positiv für das Gerät ausfällt, eben weil viel zu viele Hersteller sich a) auf den Amimarkt konzentrieren, b) kein besonders gutes Produkt abliefern.
Da hast dann z.T. das billigste vom billigsten, aber 'ne schöne Verpackung...

Entsprechend hats schon 'nen Grund, warum wir hier hauptsächlich be quiet empfehlen und, als Alternative, ab und an mal das LC-Power 9550...
Wenn gerade LC-Power als Alternative genannt wird, haben die anderen Hersteller schlicht mal was komplett falsch gemacht...


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Alles klar danke. Langt das E9 400 oder sollte es das E9 450 sein ? Hab's im einreden können 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Dito  3 netzteile hat er noch gefunden : http://geizhals.de/815601 http://geizhals.de/1010360 http://geizhals.de/543132  Taugen die was ?


 
Ich bin zwar kein Profi im Netzteilsektor, aber alle drei Netzteile sind crap.

Er soll das hier http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-4-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html nehmen und glücklich werden.
Wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal.
Aber so wie es scheint hört er na eh nicht auf unseren Rat. Soll er sich ein Billigteil kaufen. Wenn dann alles mit in den Tot gerissen wurde, soll er aber nicht rumheulen.

Sorry aber für solche Menschen hab ich kein Verständnis.

Edit: ok^^ zu spät.


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Jep er kauft jetzt ein Be Quiet 
E9 400 oder E9 450?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Das 450W


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Jap das 450W.

Gott sei dank. Hat er's doch eingesehen


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Hab das E9 450 jetzt bestellt vielen dank  wenn er es ist nicht will dann reibe ich es ihm unter die Nase ( wörtlich)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Hab das E9 450 jetzt bestellt vielen dank  wenn er es ist nicht will dann reibe ich es ihm unter die Nase ( wörtlich)


 
Dann reibe so feste, dass ers sich auch "einträgt" :devil"


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*



Biophobie schrieb:


> Hab das E9 450 jetzt bestellt vielen dank  wenn er es ist nicht will dann reibe ich es ihm unter die Nase ( wörtlich)


 
Und beim Einschalten raucht es ab.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Höh?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark Power pro 550W - Chinaböller ?*

Dann hatte sein Freund doch recht.


----------

